# Competition! (:



## PitcherPerfect (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys, 

If you like my design, would you be ever so kind and vote for me! All you have to do is sign up (takes 2 secs) and vote/Critique my design. 

It's two designs for Burton Snowboards. But your one critique will go towards them both 

http://www.blankyouverymuch.com/burton/design/2243


Thank you so much!


----------



## jegwynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh no, just tried to go to your link but think I'm too late? Sorry! :-/

http://www.iyowprints.co.uk


----------



## PitcherPerfect (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, thanks heaps, but yeah, it's finished, didn't get through unfortunately but oh well was fun coming up with a design  I've actually drawn the deer on my sister snow board


----------

